# Entry level Boardman



## Simon R (20 Aug 2009)

Hi all, another newbie here saying hello.
Have taken the plunge and pulled out the rusty old 10 speed raleigh and started commuting, only about 5 mile round trip so not very far at all, but i would like to take another leap in the right direction and go out a bit (or a lot) more including a few moderate forest trails.
Anyhow to cut a long story short i have been to evans and halfords and fell in love with the Boardman mountain bike sport, i know its only entry level but its at the top end of my budget for the moment and was wondering what your thoughts on this machine and its spec for a first real bike were.
many thanks.
simon r


----------



## Berger and Chips (21 Aug 2009)

IMHO, Boardmans and Carreras are one and the same with a Boardman being a Lexus/Audi to a Carreras Toyota/VW; just a luxury branded version of the same thing.

Personally, I would say if you are going with Halfords and looking at the Boardman Sport, to forget that model and choose between either an 08 or 09 Carrera Fury (both still available online).
Both are a bit cheaper with vastly better forks.
The 08 has a U-Turn Tora fork, which is much better,stronger, plusher, sturdier more reliable fork than the Boardman's budget Dart and the 09 has a Suntour Epicon. Generally speaking Suntour forks are nothing Special but the Epicon is near the top of the Suntour range and is a well-made, well-performing, high-end, long travel fork with Alloy Stanchions - sort of like a Suntour equivalent of a Rock Shox Reba which is a £500+ fork.
Recently another Halfords bike the Voodoo Bantu won a £600 shoot out of 12 bikes in an MTB mag, with these very same forks, which they raved about - you might do well to check this bike out too; it got 10/10.
I would say that there is very little between the Fury and the Boardman, except the better forks - both have lightweight butted tubing on the frame.
See what others recommend, but my thoughts are by downgrading the branding slightly you will get more for slightly less money, particularly in the fork region and its probably better to get a good fork now than having to spend another £250+ later when you realise the Dart is just not good enough for the job in hand...

So, to summarise: I rate the Fury 08 and 09 and Voodoo Bantu as better deals/bikes than the Boardman Sport for the same money and all still from Halfords.
Now the Comp, that is a different thing altogether, that is a really good bike with excellent fork and drivetrain and well worth the extra £100 quid or so difference...


----------



## Simon R (22 Aug 2009)

Thanks for the advice its very helpfull,going to have a look at the voodoo 2day,
I think the wife has taken a slight dislike to youcoz i've raised the budget and she's gonna pay the extra.
cheers again
si


----------



## Simon R (23 Aug 2009)

So i went to halfords yesterday and asked the seemingly polite sales assistant about the voodoo and asked if they had one in stock...
At which point his eyes glazed over as he looked at me and replied 'whats a voodoo, is it made by apollo'
What a bunch of useless monkeys(sorry thats insulting monkeys).
Have to say though on the way out had a good look at the Boardman comp,does look very nice.
If i purchase either of them i may take it home boxed and get LBS to set it up.


----------



## Noodley (23 Aug 2009)

Simon R said:


> Have to say though on the way out had a good look at the Boardman comp,does look very nice.



Sounds as if you will regret not buying it....and you are right about Halfords staff


----------



## Simon R (31 Aug 2009)

So i got a back issue of MBR and read the review on the voodoo,very impressed, so went back to halfords today and managed to speak to someone who seemed to know what he was talking about(probably the only one in the shop).
Mentioned the voodoo and he new all about it straight away,any way i have ordered one in for a test ride next week.
Thanks again for the advice,will let u know the outcome.

Si.


----------



## kennybaby (16 Sep 2009)

Why not try and stretch yourself to the next level boardmans the comp, the reviews are extremely good, and it's very well equiped, I reckon worth the extra £150 or so. Maybe Halfords will do some offers later in the year if you can wait. 

I got a specialised rockhopper comp, around £700 list, but it was close and mainly because I was able to negoiate a discount due to getting two bikes, mysef and wife of around £250 from list on the two. 

Or sell the family china for an little and get what seems to be the best specified sub £1k mtb ht around.

www.boardmanbikes.com/mtbht/ht_Pro.html

The road bikes are pretty damn good as well for the price. A sub £1k carbon, 

http://www.boardmanbikes.com/road/road_team_carbon.html

The only issue will be the set-up but could always take it to be tuned up elsewhere. If this kit were at a proper bike shop they'd be selling like hot cakes.


----------



## Simon R (17 Sep 2009)

Went for a ride on the voodoo at the weekend and have to say that it was bloody great to ride,and looks awesome in the flesh,even better than the pictures.
I do still like the Boardman but unless i can get it for the voodoo price it will have to stay on the rack.
I've pushed the price (and my luck with the wife)to the limit i think


----------

